# Missing IE icon



## tomcat10 (Sep 13, 2003)

I have installed IE 7 and the e Icon on the start menu is now just a generic blank icon even if the link works.
On the Desktop and on the Quick Launch bar the icon is right.

Anyone knows how to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

You can go into My Computer- C Drive - Program Files - look for the Internet Explorer Folder (it is called "internet" on my PC) - then find IE.exe (the program file) - and drag a copy to your start menu or desktop. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## tomcat10 (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, thanks for the help. 
It worked but that is just a way around the problem because the new icon is a shortcut.
I am looking for the icon where right-clicking the icon and selecting properties is the same as clicking on the Tools menu and selecting "Internet Options" as it happens on the icon on the desktop.
There should be only three options on the right click list, Browse the internet - Internet properties - Remove from this list; same as right clicking on the Outlook Express Icon on the Start Menu where "Browse the internet" is replaced by Read Email.
The icon can be displayed or removed by going into Taskbar and Start Menu properties - Start menu - customize - and ticking the box for internet.
Thank you


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, the shortcut will essentially do the same thing as that icon you had previously. The reason it was "erased" was because IE7 installed into a new folder, overriding the old .exe file. This new shortcut should be fine.


----------



## aybiss (May 17, 2007)

AhrenBa you are an idiot. Call your self 'technical' support?

tomcat10,

Go into the registry and look for the registry key...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\DefaultIcon

I'll bet yours looks as mine did and has...

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe,-7.

What it should be is...

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe,-32528

Reboot, or simply remove and readd the icon from the start menu. Problem solved.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

aybiss said:


> AhrenBa you are an idiot. Call your self 'technical' support?
> 
> tomcat10,
> 
> ...


Woah, there is not a single place on this forum where I call myself "technical support". I don't refer to myself as genius, but I am here,instead, to help others in need of advice. In no way do I consider myself a tech support genius (as probably many of the other users here do also).

I don't see why I am idiot? Really, what did I say that made me an idiot? All I was trying to do was give advice that people may find helpful. No one is forcing others to use my advice, but I am just putting in my two cents.

I hope you'll find the dignity to retract your statement, or at the very least, explain to me why I am an "idiot".


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

AhrenBa said:


> Woah, there is not a single place on this forum where I call myself "technical support". I don't refer to myself as genius, but I am here,instead, to help others in need of advice. In no way do I consider myself a tech support genius (as probably many of the other users here do also).
> 
> I don't see why I am idiot? Really, what did I say that made me an idiot? All I was trying to do was give advice that people may find helpful. No one is forcing others to use my advice, but I am just putting in my two cents.
> 
> I hope you'll find the dignity to retract your statement, or at the very least, explain to me why I am an "idiot".


 AhrenBa, I think your advice was appropriate as a starting point. However, I would question advising someone to start by hacking around in the registry without knowing their ability level and then insulting someone else who tries to help. That would seem to be the more "idiotic" advice.
T.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

throoper said:


> AhrenBa, I think your advice was appropriate as a starting point. However, I would question advising someone to start by hacking around in the registry without knowing their ability level and then insulting someone else who tries to help. That would seem to be the more "idiotic" advice.
> T.


Thank you very much for the reassuring backup, throoper.  I appreciate it.


----------



## ericyi (Jul 1, 2007)

aybiss said:


> AhrenBa you are an idiot. Call your self 'technical' support?
> 
> tomcat10,
> 
> ...


Thank you, that worked perfectly.


----------



## aybiss (May 17, 2007)

The user specifically asked how to correctly create the 'shortcut' to IE. Your assurances that creating a link does the same thing are incorrect.

Ooo, we're hacking the registry. Do you think people who don't know how to create a link would post here for advice?


----------



## certificate18 (Sep 7, 2007)

I too would not have been happy if someone had called me an idiot in a public thread. This is not a constructive way to respond to a genuine query...

The poster should have said something on the lines of:

"That will only copy a shortcut to your Start Menu which you can then pin & use instead of the standard Internet Explorer link. However by replacing the usual link with a shortcut you will not be able to right-click to access Internet Properties. A better way to fix this would be to alter the following registry key (etc etc)."

For my penny's worth, the registry key fix worked fine.  And I would suggest that it would probably be insulting the intelligence of the majority of folks browsing this forum to suggest they would be afraid to make changes to the registry. (Unless of course there's a "safer" way to fix it....)


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I had this problem as well and ViprXX's solution (post #3) worked for me!; http://forums.techguy.org/windows-n...ktop-icon-gone.html?highlight=missing+IE+icon

My IE icon has survived multiple reboots since then (although I still don't have much need to use it).

PS. And I definitely would NOT have messed with the Registry to correct something so trivial!


----------



## certificate18 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi TOGG

Your link is to replace a missing icon, ie where there is no icon at all. The fault under discussion in this thread is how to repair the default Internet Explorer icon when it only displays a default "unknown program" icon.

Normally you would repair a bad icon via shortcut Properties, Change Icon.... But if Internet Explorer is your default browser, the main Internet Explorer icon (at the top of your Start menu in large XP format, or on your desktop if your Start menu is in Classic format) is not a "shortcut" in the usual sense and there is no option to Change Icon in its Properties. Hence the need for a Registry workaround.

(PS: I'm surprised this thread doesn't yet contain a recommendation to ditch IE7 in favour of Firefox, most threads like this do! But I'll take the opportunity to point out such advice is not especially constructive - even if we prefer Firefox at home, almost all of us use IE at some point and need to know how to overcome its various niggles.)

Cheers


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I certainly hadn't apprediated the distinction between the issues here, namely between a 'missing' icon and a 'defective' one!

I try not to preach about software choices (although I'm sure I've been guilty of it). Personally, I don't understand why anyone is still using IE on a home computer (except for updates) but, if they want to ignore the advice to stop using it that has been around for years (including from the Department of Homeland Security), that is their choice.

My default browser is Opera so I got the last lot of Windows updates with Firefox using the IE Tab which, if I understand it correctly, minimises the number of IE components that are active for the brief period it is needed. 

I currently have lots of IE settings disabled, so I will have to reactivate some of them before I can get any more updates via Firefox!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

certificate18 said:


> (PS: I'm surprised this thread doesn't yet contain a recommendation to ditch IE7 in favour of Firefox, most threads like this do! But I'll take the opportunity to point out such advice is not especially constructive - even if we prefer Firefox at home, almost all of us use IE at some point and need to know how to overcome its various niggles.)
> 
> Cheers


We can't have that now, can we. IE7 (niggles and all) should definitely be ditched in favour of Firefox.  



aybiss said:


> The user specifically asked how to correctly create the 'shortcut' to IE. Your assurances that creating a link does the same thing are incorrect.
> 
> Ooo, we're hacking the registry. Do you think people who don't know how to create a link would post here for advice?


Let's see. *YES*. 
The problem I have with recommending Registry hacks in the manner posted by "aybiss" is that the OP did not indicate their skill level. While many people posting questions may be comfortable working in the Registry, many are new to computers and barely have basic skills. 
I think it's better to risk insulting someones' intelligence than to cause them to do serious damage to their systems by having them do something beyond their abilities. Most people would prefer to not have that type of learning experience. Just my humble opinion.
T.


----------



## techshopboy (Oct 2, 2007)

The way aybiss suggested to fix is by NO means a Reg Hack??? Most ppl could easily handle fixing this problem following aybiss's advice! The idiot comment came from the suggestion of fixing a problem by "RIGGING" it!!! It's always funny to read in help forums ppl giving advice! More than half the time, they don't even know what they are talking about! Just like most dweeb's advising fixing IE by installing Firefox!!! HaHaHa! Those types of ppl use lotsa duck tape and super glue in their lives!!! The proper way to fix a problem, is to fix it!! Not add another piece of software! If thats your advice, then thats your level of competency!!! Go to the Apple Forums!!! LOL!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi techshopboy and welcome to the forums,
FYI, I pretty much agree with the comments by "certificate18". I was just poking a little fun at the FF comment. 
I also agree with you that a lot (not most) of people could fix this. I just felt it's important to find out if the person being advised is in that group before sending them into the registry with *no cautions*.
BTW, Thanks for calling me a "Dweeb". My lifetime quest to be called every name in the book is now complete.  And what's wrong with Duct tape and Super glue? How else can you keep the HD in the case?  
T.


----------



## TechDave (Oct 31, 2007)

Just thought you all may like to know...
I am setting up 3 identical computers today, I did an IE 7 update on all of them, and only one of them had this problem. The registry key specified earlier in this post is identical on all of them.

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe,-7

TechDave


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

TechDave said:


> Just thought you all may like to know...
> I am setting up 3 identical computers today, I did an IE 7 update on all of them, and only one of them had this problem. The registry key specified earlier in this post is identical on all of them.
> 
> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe,-7
> ...


Yep, that's normally the correct reg entry. Whatever causes the problem gets bypassed by the workaround. And it is only a workaround but it does appear to work. 
T.


----------



## figozz (Mar 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say thank you to aybiss. The solution you posted was exactly what was needed.

Also, AhrenBa... although I wouldn't go so far as to say you are an idiot... the solution you posted, was not the answer to the question asked, which I think is why aybiss reacted the way he did. I think perhaps, you never understood the question fully.


----------

